# do I qualify for work visa?



## Reza10 (May 29, 2012)

Hi guys, hope you are doing fine. I have a question and hepefully some one can answer.

I am a non resident and currently on graduate job search visa.(I attaineed diploma in business level 5 last year). I am working for Pak n Save as grocery assistant and planning to apply for 2 years work visa(I think its called study to work visa) once my job search visa expires. Their is plenty of talk going around these days that now immigration is very strict on issuing work visas especially for low profile jobs.

I want to know if i stand a chance of getting work visa with my current job and qualification? Thanks in advance.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Reza10 said:


> Hi guys, hope you are doing fine. I have a question and hepefully some one can answer.
> 
> I am a non resident and currently on graduate job search visa.(I attaineed diploma in business level 5 last year). I am working for Pak n Save as grocery assistant and planning to apply for 2 years work visa(I think its called study to work visa) once my job search visa expires. Their is plenty of talk going around these days that now immigration is very strict on issuing work visas especially for low profile jobs.
> 
> I want to know if i stand a chance of getting work visa with my current job and qualification? Thanks in advance.


Hi there
The most useful website to enable you to work out whether you have enough points to apply is Immigration New Zealand
All we'd be doing is looking a that to provide you with your answer - so it is better that you look at it yourself.

Good luck.


----------

